# anyone know where i can get bullet ants?



## mranimal (Apr 13, 2012)

I need a few for a uni project but I can't find anyone who sells them


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

maybe you can try Ant Hill World Forum - Home

they are a nice bunch of guys and if they dont have any maybe they know somebody with some going 

hope this helps


----------

